#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Demping materiaal in luidsprekers

## Mr Dj

Waarom word er eigenlijk dempingsmateriaal gebruikt in een kas (bijv sub) ik heb dit namelijk niet gedaan.
(bij deze http://www.pbaudio.nl/Techcorner/sho...tion.asp?Id=21)

wat zijn de voordelen wat zijn de nadelen ?

----------


## michiel

Als je 2 van die kasten heb kun je er op een hele makkelijke manier achter komen.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Ward

Mijn ervaring is dat demping meestal effect heeft op het laag/mid van je speaker. In het gebied van 70-300Hz. Verder is het per kast vershillend waardoor je echt moet gaan experimenteren met de hoeveelheden dempings materiaal. 
Prop ook je reflex poort niet vol met dempingswol...
Het kan een groot voordeel hebben dat het je bonkerige laag ±100Hz wat verminderd waardoor je sub dieper klinkt doordat de lagere frequenties beter naar voren komen.
Maar het uiteindelijke effect zul je toch voor moeten experimenteren.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## -Bart-

Zelfs in het meest goedkoopste boxje dat je maar kan vinden, zit dempings materiaal. Dus wees niet eigenwijs en stop er in elk geval wat in. 






> citaat:wat zijn de nadelen ?



Geen ? 




> citaat:Waarom word er eigenlijk dempingsmateriaal gebruikt



Simpel gezegd:
En driver produceert aan de achterkant even veel herrie als aan de voorkant. In de meeste gevallen beinvloed dit het geluidsbeeld negatief. resonaties en reflexies in de kast die je liever niet hoort. Uitdempen dus. 
Te weinig dempt te weinig.
Te veel verkleint het volume van je box en verstoort je basreflex principe
Net goed dempt goed en vergroot zelfs effectief het volume van je box. Iets waar je al bij het ontwerp rekening mee dient te houden.

----------


## michiel

Een reflex kast moet je nooit 100% opvullen. Alleen de wanden bekleden is goed genoeg. Een gesloten kast moet je wel helemaal opvullen.
Het effect in een gesloten kast is dat het virtueel volume groter word doordat de lucht met een lagere snelheid door de kast heen gaat.

Er zijn ook nog wat effecten waar de meeste het nog niet over eens zijn. Zo zou je kunnen zeggen dat het geen nut heeft om te dempen omdat er toch geen staande golf in die kast past. 
Maar reflectie's zijn er wel, en die kun je wel dempen. Er zijn verschillende meningen over demping in sub kasten. Maar mijn ervaring is dat het meestal wel positief uitpakt.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Mr Dj

aha, dus ook mijn subs zou ik eigenlijk moeten dempen. maar heb je dan nog het lekker bonken ??? In mijn geval zou ik denken dat ik alleen de zijkanten en de achterkanten zou moeten dempen, of niet?

PS; al die kasten die zo lekker stil zijn als je er op klopt aan de buitenkant (of zelfs helemaal niet trillen door de bas hebben dempings materiaal)

enne hoornkasten, daar lijkt het me nou eigenlijk helemaal niet goed, dempingsmateriaal

----------


## Dave

Zit er toch wel degelijk in. Wij hebben die oude JBL 15" bas/midhoorns, gebaseerd op hoorn/basreflex principe en daar zit dempingsmateriaal in dat op de wanden is geplakt.

----------


## Martijn de Jong

Hoi Mr Dj,

Dat een kast niet trilt door de bas, heeft niet te maken met het aanbrengen van dempingsmateriaal. De stijfheid van de kast wordt bepaald door de constructie. Het dempingsmateriaal dempt hogere tonen, zodat het lijkt alsof de kast stijver is als men er klopt. Dempingsmateriaal aanbrengen in laag afgefilterde baskasten ziet er misschien interessanter uit, maar heeft absoluut geen functie, omdat er nauwelijks staande golven optreden...

Groeten Martijn

----------


## Contour

In een midhoorn kunnen storende resonaties optreden wanneer twee zijden parallel lopen. Tussen deze twee zijden kunnen staande golven optreden wat klankvervalsing kan opleveren. Dit is een van de redenen dat je in hoorns voor middentonen beter geen parallele wanden kunt toepassen. Een voorbeeld is de top van de HK Projector serie hierin is ook demping toegepast.

Voors heeft dempingsmateriaal op de wand alleen zin als het voldoende dik is. Een staande golf heeft zijn piek in amplitude op 1/4 golflengte van de wand. Je dempingsmatriaal moet dus minstens 1/4 golflengte dik zijn om de staande golf effectief te dempen.

MVG Contour

----------


## Dré

En daarmee snijdt contour gelijk een belangrijk item aan:

Het dempen van een sub d.m.v. dempingsmateriaal op de wanden heeft GEEN NUT! En toch zie je het vaak. Waarom? Men weet niet beter???

Onder de (circa) 100Hz doet dempingsmateriaal sowieso NIETS (qua demping; qua vergroting van intern volume is het waarschijnlijk een ander verhaal)! Dus het plaatsen van dempingsmateriaal in een sub die maar tot 100Hz gebruikt wordt zou eigenlijk niet veel zin moeten hebben. MAAR aangezien een subje altijd wat vervormt en dus altijd enige harmonischen toe zal voegen heeft het wel degelijk enig nut. Vandaar dat we dus zelfs in subs (een milde vorm van) dempingsmateriaal toepassen. Waar? Aan de wanden zoals zo velen doen? Nee dus. Ik gebruik een vrij lange strook dempingsschuim dat een beetje "kris-kras" door de kast heen gaat (zodat het dempingsmateriaal zit waar het hoort te zitten; NIET langs de wanden). Uiteraard moet je wel opletten dat de speaker niet in de weg gezeten wordt (let ook op de eventueel aanwezige doorboorde poolplaat (koeling!)) en de poorten uiteraard niet in de weg gezeten worden.

Maakt dempingsmateriaal de kast groter? JA. Komt dit doordat het geluid er langzamer doorheen gaat? NEE, natuurlijk niet. De veerconstante (het ENIGE dat de speaker terugziet als hij naar de kast "kijkt") van het volume in de kast zou immers niet wijzigen omdat het geluid "langzamer" door het dempingsmateriaal gaat. De reden dat dempingsmateriaal de kast groter maakt is omdat het energie op kan slaan en weer vrij kan geven. Dit gebeurt omdat het dempingsmateriaal opwarmt en afkoelt. Da's dus de reden dat een kast groter wordt bij het toevoegen van dempingsmateriaal. Bij een gesloten kast (100% stuffing) is dit zo'n maximaal 40% (best een hoop), bij een BR kastje moet je rekenen op zo'n 5-10% vergroting van het volume.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## DJ_Robin

Wat voor dempings materiaal moet ik dan aan denken ? nopenschuim van de gamma ? of van dat witte spul ? , en is het echt nodig bij een 15" basreflex kastje ? want de ene zegt van wel en de ander maar half.

M.V.G

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> en is het echt nodig bij een 15" basreflex kastje ?.



Ik heb het niet over een 15" kastje maar en 18" http://www.pbaudio.nl/Techcorner/sho...tion.asp?Id=21 deze

----------


## DJ_Robin

Maar ik ben begonnen aan mijn 15" kastje en was benieuwd of het nodig was en vond het onnodig om daar een nieuw topic voor te openen omdat het over hetzelfde gaat.

M.V.G

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## SWDJ

Ik heb laatst twee oude, kapotte huiskamerboxen gesloopt en zelfs daar zat dempingsmateriaal in (in de achterkant) , het lijkt mij dat je ook in een 15" wat van die zooi stopt.

MVG, SWDJ.

----------


## handige harry

Tuurlijk, waarom bij een 18" wel en een 15" niet!?

Harry.

----------


## Ideedeluxe

Het gebruik van dempingsmateriaal maakt in veel gevallen uit wat de klankkleur van de kast zal zijn. Het zorgt er namelijk voor een deel voor dat alleen de weergever ( de luidspreker ) beweegt. Het maakt de kast dood. Hoe beter de demping, dus hoe lager de resonantie van de kast, hoe luider in theorie de luidspreker kan gaan.Dit komt doordat de luidspreker dan alleen maar de lucht hoeft te bewegen en niet ook nog eens de kast. In de hifi wereld maakt men vrij veel gebruik van de materialen pritex en baf, de een is noppenschuim met een hoge dichtheid en de andere heeft overeenkomsten met zuivere schapewol. In de hifi maakt men alleen gebruik van demping op de wanden die opstaande geluidsgolven kunnen veroorzaken, dat wil zeggen, de wanden die recht op de weergever staan. Dit, omdat deze opstaande geloven de werking van de weergever verstoren.

Als je geld wilt besparen bij het bouwen van luidsprekerkasten, kun je gebruik maken van het dempingsmateriaal wat in platen te verkrijgen is bij de bouwmarkt. Het beste is natuurlijk het echte spul.

----------


## beyma

ik wil even reageren op Mr dj, die kast die je opgeeft is echt veel te zwak van constuctie voor 18 inch, 15 mm berken is voor een eenvoudige top kast al te licht. Gebruik 22 mm -Fins- berken multiplex
dit bestaat uit 16 lagen.Het is wel prijzig,maar wat heb je aan een kast die niet doet wat je verwacht ,en je dus weer naar de gamma kan voor nieuw hout.

martijn.


"doe het goed of doe het niet" <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## WesthofTheaterTechniek

Dempingsmateriaal het woord zegt het al het dempt het geluid oftewel 
de interne reflecties in de speakerkast resultaat het volume aan de achterkant van de driver is lager waardoor het geluid strakker (minder wollig) zal gaan klinken (bij een goede kast constructie heb 
je dus geen dempingsmateriaal nodig. Vergelijk het maar met een doode kamer (kamer zonder reflecties)

----------


## nightline

Hoe goed een kast ook gebouwd is, als er door de luidspreker een signaal wordt afgegeven waarvan de golflengte of een veelvoud ervan in de kast past en dan met name bij parallel lopende wanden, zullen er resonanties ontstaan die de klank van het systeem (meestal) nadelig beinvloeden. Het is daarom raadzaam om minimaal 3 wanden met bijv. noppenschuim of (synthetisch)wol te bekleden. Bijvoorbeeld de onderkant, achterkant en één zijkant. Achter de luidspreker moet altijd dempingsmateriaal aanwezig zijn omdat geluidgolven gereflecteerd door de achterwand terugkaatsen tegen te konus van de luidspreker, wat weer erg vervelende bijgeluiden kan veroorzaken.

Jack

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:ik wil even reageren op Mr dj, die kast die je opgeeft is echt veel te zwak van constuctie voor 18 inch, 15 mm berken is voor een eenvoudige top kast al te licht. Gebruik 22 mm -Fins- berken multiplex
> dit bestaat uit 16 lagen.Het is wel prijzig,maar wat heb je aan een kast die niet doet wat je verwacht ,en je dus weer naar de gamma kan voor nieuw hout



Mhhhhh laat ik nou 6 van die subjes hebben als mrdj heeft gebouwd, van 15mm fins berken, en ik hoor echt niks resoneren hoor, ook niet met flinke B&C speakers erin, je moet die kasten gewoon goed bouwen en niet erg onbelangrijk: op de juiste manier verstevigen vanbinnen.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## handige harry

> citaatbij een goede kast constructie heb 
> je dus geen dempingsmateriaal nodig. Vergelijk het maar met een doode kamer (kamer zonder reflecties)



Er zijn dus ook maar weiniiiiiiiiiiiiig goede kasten.  <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> En hoornkassies? Ook doode <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> kamerkes??? Het is verrekte knap om een "gesloten" houten kissie (met 6 buitenpanelen) zo inelkaar te hatsemmeflatsen dat je het effect van een dode kamer krijgt, lijkt mij.

----------


## Contour

Ik heb die 18" kastjes van Michel van binnen en van buiten mogen bekijken en inderdaad het is een zeer doordachte stevige constructie geworden. De bouwtekeningen op www.pbaudio.nl laten de versterkingen helaas niet zien zodat dit een beetje misleidend is. Voor kasten die moeilijker te versterken zijn (hoornkasten) zou ik toch geen 15mm kiezen maar eerder 18mm of 22mm als gewicht geen issue is.

MVG Contour

----------


## michiel

Het beste is nog altijd een matrix constructie. Maar in grote PA subs word dat wel een beetje zwaar, en de kasten worden nog groter dan ze al zijn.
Misschen wel een optie voor instal subjes.....

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Jag

> citaat:
> Het beste is nog altijd een matrix constructie. Maar in grote PA subs word dat wel een beetje zwaar, en de kasten worden nog groter dan ze al zijn.
> Misschen wel een optie voor instal subjes.....
> 
> Groeten, michiel



Ik heb voor mijn subs een matrix constructie gemaakt. Het viel me heel erg mee hoe zwaar het was. Je zaagt toch ongeveer de helft uit die platen weg met al die rondjes.

Wat betreft demping in subkasten: op de een of andere manier is het mode geworden om die helemaal vol te stampen met dempingsmateriaal. Het hangt er maar helemaal vanaf op wat voor frequentie er gecrossed wordt, maar bijvoorbeeld voor een typische 18" sub die op 100Hz gecrossed wordt, is dempingsmateriaal absoluut niet nodig, sterker nog, eerder ongewenst. Je zou hooguit een beetje er in kunnen doen om te voorkomen dat de harmonische vervorming door de reflex poort eruit komt (voor hoog gecrosste systemen is het een heel ander verhaal).
Dat een kast veel doder klinkt als je er dempingsmateriaal in doet, is absoluut waar. Maar dat zegt niet zoveel. Als je er op klopt, hoor je de resonantie frequentie van de kast. Maar die ligt als het goed is ver buiten het weergave gebied van je sub, zeker als je ook interne verstevigingen gebruikt, die de resonantie frequentie van een kast verhogen (en de amplitude ervan verlagen).

Hier een heel interessant en serieus artikel over het effect van dempingsmateriaal op een bass reflex behuizing: http://www.geocities.com/kreskovs/Box-1.html

----------

